# Camara Power Book is Useless



## seandapaul24 (Apr 5, 2015)

This book is missing so many topics while abundant with extraneous ones. What a waste. I feel like I'm doing an Easter egg hunt. Topics like Electric Burns/Shocks and Electric Demand Calcs should be covered.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 5, 2015)

True, but what it does have you'll need. Be glad you know that now. You still have time to print some stuff out before test day.


----------



## zm83 (Apr 5, 2015)

I don't favor the PPI test or book but it can come in handy for some topics


----------



## MyBeardAndMe (Apr 5, 2015)

Just use the index at the back if none of your other books cover the question. It has come in handy every now and again on the practice exams.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Apr 5, 2015)

MyBeardAndMe said:


> Just use the index at the back if none of your other books cover the question. It has come in handy every now and again on the practice exams.


Agreed.


----------



## Kovz (Apr 6, 2015)

MyBeardAndMe said:


> Just use the index at the back if none of your other books cover the question. It has come in handy every now and again on the practice exams.




+2.


----------



## iwire (Apr 6, 2015)

it's a piece of crap but it does has some stuffs you may need....I paid $150 for an used copy, sold it back to Amazon for credit for $137.50 not bad deal lol


----------



## SoniaP (Apr 6, 2015)

Camara book came in handy for me for economics. I used the tables for a lot of my problems. It's like your NESC. You won't use it a lot but it will be helpful when you least expect it.


----------



## JB66money (Apr 7, 2015)

Camara's reference guide is good, but his practice exams are useless. Also you have to keep in mind that there is no one self contained reference book out there that has every thing you need for that exam. That is why you have several reference items. Try to make sure that you understand the main fundamental concepts and principles behind the solution to the problems and you should be fine. If you do this you should be able answer the majority of the problems correctly.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Multiple books is the key phrase around the power exam.


----------



## Dark Knight (Apr 7, 2015)

No book covers everything you will need in the test. So the best advice we can give you is to know your references. Take with you as many as you can handle as long as you know them. Too many books is a distraction and useless. If you carry 10 and you only know 4 of them well, it is not effective. If you carry 3 and know the 3 of them from A to Z, you are in the drivers seat. That is the purpose of the preparation time and practice tests. Camara's book does not cover everything but it can help at times.

Good luck!!!


----------



## seandapaul24 (Jun 24, 2015)

After taking and passing the exam..I would say the Camara book is a must! I answered 10-11 questions directly from the book on the exam.


----------



## trainrider (Jun 25, 2015)

seandapaul24 said:


> After taking and passing the exam..I would say the Camara book is a must! I answered 10-11 questions directly from the book on the exam.




Seandapaul24 do you know which chapters to focus on, because I also feel that the book is useless. Thanks


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Jun 25, 2015)

seandapaul24 said:


> After taking and passing the exam..I would say the Camara book is a must! I answered 10-11 questions directly from the book on the exam.


Good for you! That's got to be a record.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jun 25, 2015)

Sure wasn't that way for me.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Jun 26, 2015)

I remember trying and trying to get several look up answers out of this book, but it just lacked deep down expertise on any subject. I passed but I did not get any answers from this book.


----------

